# Which is the best Holy Bible for downloading?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I've seen posts about the One-Year Bible, but I'll be interested in downloading a standard Holy Bible, preferably New International Version.  I've seen Bibles in the Kindle store, but it seems like some are more optimal for the Kindle than others in terms of searching, jumping to the New Testament, etc.  Any recommendations?  Thank you!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Look at a NAS version. It's the most accurate translation you can get although even it isn't exact. You'd have to learn Greek and Hebrew to get it exact. I don't have a particular example to suggest, just a version suggestion. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the NIV but my suggestion is that you sample the ones you are interested in and then make a decision. 

I use the OYB for my daily Bible reading because I like to read something from the Old and New testaments, a Psalm and something in Proverbs. I have read the Bible in a year using different methods and enjoy the OYB more than any other.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm using the NASB ....the formatting is pretty good. The TOC is very useful. I think its the best you can do given the Kindle limitations.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I got the ASV for 99 cents, which I find good.  I also have the OYB which I dearly love.  I have so many DTV that I hate to spend a lot more for Bibles right now.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I really like the NIV too.

I bought this one for my Kindle in NIV:



And then I also bought the One Year Bible (OYB) in the New Living Translation:



I have been using them both and very glad I spent the money on them.

If you like the NIV best, definitely try the sample first. You can only navigate in Genesis but it will give you an idea how it works on the Kindle.

If you like it you can either download from the sample or you can come back here and click on the picture of the Bible, which will take you to Amazon's site. I

But either way is up to you.

Lynn


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I, like others, have the NIV.  This is the translation that I have used most in my studies.  It is easy to navigate.  I am going to get the NASB in the next month or so.  I have also used that translation quite a bit.  I also, like Anju, have many versions DTV that I will not d/l any more than that.  I did get one version free, The World Bible but I don't remember where I d/l it from.  Maybe someone else might know.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

love2read said:


> I really like the NIV too.
> 
> I bought this one for my Kindle in NIV:
> 
> ...


I have the same as Lynn. I sampled several before deciding on the NIV.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm using the NASB ....the formatting is pretty good. The TOC is very useful. I think its the best you can do given the Kindle limitations.


Bumpy, Bump, Bump.
Any difference between the $1.99 version and the $5.99 version? They both have the exact same Customer Reviews.









?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=







]







[/url]







[/url]







][/img]


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You might also want to take a look at the Bibles that have been formatted by Osnova...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=osnova&x=0&y=0

He created a navigation technology called Direct Verse Jump which allows you to jump directly to any verse in the Bible using short abbreviations like jn.3.16 to jump directly to John 3:16. It works really well for following along during a sermon or Bible study. I purchased the NET Bible version, and I think it might be closest to the NIV but I'm not sure about that. Unfortunately, he can only make versions that are either no longer in copyright or where he can obtain permission from the copyright holder.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

911jason said:


> You might also want to take a look at the Bibles that have been formatted by Osnova...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=osnova&x=0&y=0
> 
> He created a navigation technology called Direct Verse Jump which allows you to jump directly to any verse in the Bible using short abbreviations like jn.3.16 to jump directly to John 3:16. It works really well for following along during a sermon or Bible study. I purchased the NET Bible version, and I think it might be closest to the NIV but I'm not sure about that. Unfortunately, he can only make versions that are either no longer in copyright or where he can obtain permission from the copyright holder.


I downloaded the sample of the NET Bible Version. With all the extra numbers located above and below the lines, and the strange spacing between words, I found it to be extremely difficult to read, both on the Kindle and the Kindle for PC. Not what I am looking for in a readable Kindle Bible.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> I downloaded the NET Bible Version. With all the extra numbers located above and below the lines, and the strange spacing between words, I found it to be extremely difficult to read, both on the Kindle and the Kindle for PC. Not what I am looking for in a readable Kindle Bible.


I'm sorry you didn't find it as useful as I did... good luck in your continued search for the perfect Kindle Bible though! =)

P.S. You can contact Kindle Customer Service for a refund within 7 days for any reason.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'm sorry you didn't find it as useful as I did... good luck in your continued search for the perfect Kindle Bible though! =)
> 
> P.S. You can contact Kindle Customer Service for a refund within 7 days for any reason.


Ooops. Should have said I downloaded the _*sample*_. I've corrected my post.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> I downloaded the sample of the NET Bible Version. With all the extra numbers located above and below the lines, and the strange spacing between words, I found it to be extremely difficult to read, both on the Kindle and the Kindle for PC. Not what I am looking for in a readable Kindle Bible.


I have Osonova's translation of the KJV, the WEB, and the NET. Of all that he's done, the NET Bible has the most notes.... so since the only extra spacing in the text is where there is a note number or before a verse number, I think you should be very pleased with the other versions without notes. Try a sample of another version and if they give you enough pages to try out the Direct Verse Jump I think you will find these Bibles extremely user friendly once you remember the abbreviations for each book... or create a cheat sheet. I mostly use the WEB version when I'm in a class where others are using the NIV and have experienced little variation. By using Direct Jump, I'm able to jump around to different verses quoted in a sermon faster than I can even with a DTB Bible with tabs.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I use King James go to verse. I love it!!! Really easy to navigate I think , and I love reading the Bible on a kindle, makes me feel less overwhelmed at heavy stuff, and I can easily see myself getting even more into Bible studies now! 

I love the old english lanuage too, but that is preference of course! Make sure you get the one with go to verse, the one with the best reviews, and something blue on the front I believe. 

Good luck! Reading Bible on kindle is so fun!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure Osnova released two versions of the NET Bible, one with notes and one without. So maybe you should try sampling the version without notes and see if the spacing is still distracting.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I use the NIV


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I use the NIV


I think you may be right.
Very readable translation with a Navigation system that allows me to search by Book, Chapter, and Verse. I think my decision is made. 
Many thanks to the wonderful folks on this board who shared their recommendations.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Bumpy, Bump, Bump.
> Any difference between the $1.99 version and the $5.99 version? They both have the exact same Customer Reviews.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the $1.99 version is the original 1977 release. The $5.99 version is the 1995 (I think) updated version with all revisions. Personally, I would go with the $5.99 version.


----------

